# I've Been Soooo Sick...My Doctor Visit ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's been going on 3-weeks!! I was sick ALL through Christmas, and sick through the New Year. I've been working out of home, with the exception of going to work two days, in two weeks.

I have January booked, leave on Thursday for Vegas. Well, my boss is wondering if I'm able to make it. I said, "Sure, no problem" ~ :HistericalSmiley:

That got me thinkin', "Lord, this could keep up, and I can't".

So I make a Doctor's appointment, per my boss, he wants me to keep up with the schedule I made.

Boss calls me, early Tuesday morning, "You're going to the Doctor, right?"

Me: "Yes I am, just looking for panties at the moment".

Boss: "Good Lord, you don't own any, give it up and make your appt."

Me: "I feel stupid in a gown, for the flu, with my privates bare".

Boss: "I find it hard to believe you EVER feel stupid".

So, off I go without my panties. My Doctor cracks me up. She is an old Russian gal, who is rather bossy. She checked my eyes, ears, throat, took a culture, checked heart, lungs, etc. Then she almost yelled, "Since you don't have any panties on, we may as well do a Pap"!! As she shoves me back, and pulls out the stirrups ~ LMAO 

She then called for a mammogram, and complete blood work. 

Geeze, I just wanted something to get me over this cold/flu ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> It's been going on 3-weeks!! I was sick ALL through Christmas, and sick through the New Year. I've been working out of home, with the exception of going to work two days, in two weeks.
> 
> I have January booked, leave on Thursday for Vegas. Well, my boss is wondering if I'm able to make it. I said, "Sure, no problem" ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: This could only happen to you Deb! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I swear one day you need to write a book! :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I hope you least got some meds to get you better. Hoping you feel better soon.:grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I guess Doc thinks she'll never see you again once you get over the flu, and she may as well take advantage while she's got you. Hey girl, you gotta take better care of yourself. Eat some chicken soup, drink plenty of liquids and call me in the morning.:HistericalSmiley: Feel better soon. Love you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Deb, how were you sick thru the New Year when it's not here yet?  Back to bed with you!!! Hope you feel better soon (before the New Year!)


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Even when you are sick, you are hilarious? Hope you get to feeling well soon. I am a little confused as to why she had to do a pap to when you have cold/flu symptoms. Is this a new way to check for strep throat?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hope you are feeling better soon!!! 

This thing lasts a long time, I have been sick since the week before Christmas and still have this cough = ugh! 

Here's to a healthy and happy 2011~~~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Deb, how were you sick thru the New Year when it's not here yet?  Back to bed with you!!! Hope you feel better soon (before the New Year!)


Yep, that was a "fever" comment ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I'm just looking ahead ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Yes, back to bed with me. I feel like crap.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

angel's mom said:


> Even when you are sick, you are hilarious? Hope you get to feeling well soon. I am a little confused as to why she had to do a pap to when you have cold/flu symptoms. *Is this a new way to check for strep throat*?


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Just call me, "Deep Throat" ~ LOL

I really need to take Brit's advice, and go to bed. :blink:

I love you, girlfriend. Please keep an eye on me, I'm losing it.

LBB: I'll keep an "eye" on you, Deb

Deb: Wow, that's comforting :blink:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> Even when you are sick, you are hilarious?


Ain't she though?!!! 

Hope you make a miraculous recovery...and find your panties - gonna definitely need em in Vegas now cuz it's COLD :blush: Let us know if we need to get a donation drive going for this  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Go to bed, before I break your little head. 

Get well soon, sweetie. Happy Presidents' Day. LOL
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

maltlovereileen said:


> Ain't she though?!!!
> 
> Hope you make a miraculous recovery...and find your panties - gonna definitely need em in Vegas now cuz it's COLD :blush: Let us know if we need to get a donation drive going for this  :HistericalSmiley:


Count me in. I'll pitch in 2 quarters. I'm broke & unemployed, but panties are important in cold weather. Wouldn't want to get icicles... never mind.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

maltlovereileen said:


> Ain't she though?!!!
> 
> Hope you make a miraculous recovery...and find your panties - gonna definitely need em in Vegas now cuz it's COLD :blush: Let us know if we need to get a donation drive going for this  :HistericalSmiley:


LMFAO ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

You're killing me!! "A Donation Drive For Panties, For Deb" :smrofl:

This puts a whole new meaning to "Rescue" ~ :wavetowel2:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

angel's mom said:


> Count me in. I'll pitch in 2 quarters. I'm broke & unemployed, but panties are important in cold weather. Wouldn't want to get icicles... never mind.


OMG!!! You are hilarious!! "Icicles" ~ LMAO :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> LMFAO ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> You're killing me!! "A Donation Drive For Panties, For Deb" :smrofl:
> 
> This puts a whole new meaning to "Rescue" ~ :wavetowel2:


Is that smiley twirling a pair of tighty whities? No wonder you keep losing 'em...stop being so frivolous with yer underlies :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> *Deb, how were you sick thru the New Year when it's not here yet?  * Back to bed with you!!! Hope you feel better soon (before the New Year!)


Brit - I was thinking the same thing. Poor Deb-- she's hallucinating. :w00t::w00t: I would assume your don't get to the doctor that often and she figured while she got you in she would cover your annual. That'll teach you for not wearing undies, Deb. :new_shocked: You left yourself "open" to this. :HistericalSmiley: Hope you start to feel better. Lots of people I know have been really sick this fall/winter.:grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Get ye back to bed - I think you're suffering from delirium!!! Laughter's the best medicine so you should be well in no time. Y'all are all cracking me up - I feel better and I'm not even sick. Deep throat! Icicles! Undies Rescue Drive! (is that tax deductible?)

PS: How does your boss know you don't own any panties??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

KAG said:


> Go to bed, before I break your little head.
> 
> Get well soon, sweetie. Happy Presidents' Day. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxox


Oh, my BFF, Happy Easter to you too!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

sophie said:


> Get ye back to bed - I think you're suffering from delirium!!! Laughter's the best medicine so you should be well in no time. Y'all are all cracking me up - I feel better and I'm not even sick. Deep throat! Icicles! Undies Rescue Drive! (is that tax deductible?)
> 
> PS: How does your boss know you don't own any panties??


The "Undies Rescue Drive" would be a toughie, as far as being tax-decuctible. I do know of a group called, "Women Without Undies", it's very sad, indeed. I'll check on their 501c3 status. 

In any case, I will see what I can do to "Cover The Pooters". It's a good cause. 

Oh, and Boss knows, because we are not "politicaly correct" at work.:HistericalSmiley:

Now, HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO YOU!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> The "Undies Rescue Drive" would be a toughie, as far as being tax-decuctible. I do know of a group called, "Women Without Undies", it's very sad, indeed. I'll check on their 501c3 status.
> 
> In any case, I will see what I can do to "Cover The Pooters". It's a good cause.
> 
> ...


And, Happy Columbus Day to You! Let me know about the pooters! I need a good deduction before the end of the year! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I'll contribute to the panties donation. Do you wear thongs, bikinis or granny panties? Do we send $ or the panties???? No wonder you're sick!!! :w00t:

Didn't your mother tell you that you should always wear them in case you got in an accident??! :blush:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mom's tell you to have CLEAN undies on, so Deb takes that a step further, LOL Love you Deb and do hope you are feeling better today. You sound terrible. Also glad the Doc knew you would never come back and took all the tests then. Keep smiling its the best medicine. Love Ya, Edie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So Funny, :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

angel's mom said:


> Even when you are sick, you are hilarious? Hope you get to feeling well soon. I am a little confused as to why she had to do a pap to when you have cold/flu symptoms. Is this a new way to check for strep throat?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: (the last smiley has the flu, too! ... he's out of sorts ... or, something like that)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, I hope you feel better real soon.

Maybe you should go back to the doctor for another check-up. And, go braless this time. :innocent: Let's see what the Russian doc comes up with this time! (knowing you, you probably went braless the last time ... :HistericalSmiley

Seriously, please take care of yourself. All the fluff babies need you. And, so do we.

I do love your sense of humor. And, everyone else's here, too!

I love you, Deb. :heart: Healing hugs coming your way ...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow u caught a draft ! see what you got for going commando .. lmao , u are all cracking me up.. let me know and ill join the donation .. but nah seriously take care of yourself and feel better soon !!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb I hope your spending time in bed. I'll say a prayer for you tonight. Hugs to you
Better buy one pair of undies for the docs:HistericalSmiley:


----------

